# Independence Day 2: Resurgence



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

Prepare your butts for more destruction porn!

[youtube]Le6UWf7BDV0[/youtube]





I loved the first one, hope this delivers!


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

>No visuals

Go fuck yourselves


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah said the mindless dumbasses. No said those who are getting tired of reboots, sequels, prequels and remakes of old films. Independence day is'nt a film worth doing a sequel for, you could just do another alien disaster movie with the big names attached on top to generate interest.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2015)

Am I pleb for not seeing the first one and have no intention of ever seeing it?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2015)

^Yes.  As well as a youngin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah said the mindless dumbasses. No said those who are getting tired of reboots, sequels, prequels and remakes of old films.



You do know good "reboots, sequels, prequels and remakes" do exist right? I don't see how choosing not to shutdown future installments of a movie makes you a "mindless dumbass"--Especially before the first trailer is shown. Don't get me wrong, i'm not defending this movie, the director doesn't have a good track record;I'm just saying. 

Will probably see it since the first film was a big childhood film for me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2015)

Wasn't the last one like 20 years ago...?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

19 years


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You do know good "reboots, sequels, prequels and remakes" do exist right? I don't see how choosing not to shutdown future installments of a movie makes you a "mindless dumbass", Especially before the first trailer is shown.Don't get me wrong, i'm not defending this movie, the director doesn't have a good track record; just saying.
> 
> Will probably see it since the first film was a big childhood film for me



This movie came out 20 years ago and was nothing special then(one of the 1000s of alien invasion disaster movies and it did not stand out much, kudos for the giant ship I'll give) and even less so now. Instead of just doing a new franchise or movie they're remaking the one movie that is'nt highly demanding of a sequel.

There are good reboots/sequels/prequels, most of them just arent and trying to feed off nostalgia to compensate for being mediocre or bad. I mean this could pull a Jurassic Park/World and be good but it's just milking off Independence day film, a film I liked in childhood(still do).

Perhaps dumbass was an extreme word but my point was clear.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Am I pleb for not seeing the first one and have no intention of ever seeing it?


No, it's a bad movie. The only people who will ever tell you otherwise are just nostalgia-whores.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

"I know you didn't shoot that green shit at me!"

The next black dude has a hard act to follow


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

It's decent popcorn flick and The President gives a badass speech but otherwise it's nonsensical how 90s Earth based tech can hack into alien tech plus generally relies on cool explosions and cheesy dialogue(typical summer blockbuster stuff).


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This movie came out 20 years ago and was nothing special then(one of the 1000s of alien invasion disaster movies and it did not stand out much, kudos for the giant ship I'll give) and even less so now. Instead of just doing a new franchise or movie they're remaking the one movie that is'nt highly demanding of a sequel.
> 
> There are good reboots/sequels/prequels, most of them just arent and trying to feed off nostalgia to compensate for being mediocre or bad. I mean this could pull a Jurassic Park/World and be good but it's just milking off Independence day film, a film I liked in childhood(still do).
> 
> Perhaps dumbass was an extreme word but my point was clear.



was it not that good of a movie? maybe

was it nothing special? TF pls


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 23, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This movie came out 20 years ago and was nothing special then (one of the 1000s of alien invasion disaster movies and it did not stand out much, kudos for the giant ship I'll give) and even less so now.



Was special enough for The Avengers, they totally ripped the final battle off of ID4


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

> was it nothing special? TF pls



What made it special compared to other alien flicks?The giant spaceship I give but they could do a giant spaceship in another movie.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

the special effects were pretty damn cool at the time

like blowing up the white house and the invasion of LA


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

The World said:


> the special effects were pretty damn cool at the time
> 
> like blowing up the white house and the invasion of LA



Yeah, basically

Like these days every indie movie blows up the white house, you can do that shit in an afternoon in Autodesk.

Back then it was like fucking magic.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 23, 2015)

People went crazy over this in the 90s. It was good and the special effects were the best for its time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

People went crazy and the effects were good, but the movie...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2015)

_Welcome back ta Earf!_

then Will Smith throws Jaden at an alien while Jeff Goldblum stands around pondering situations.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2015)

I liked that movie when I was a kid but not so much when I grew up.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2015)

The White House blowing up was used all over when advertising the superiority of new DVDs over VHS.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> _Welcome back ta Earf!_


He never said earf, he said earth.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> The White House blowing up was used all over when advertising the superiority of new DVDs over VHS.



Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> He never said earf, he said earth.


Thank        you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 24, 2015)

90's rehash has gotten annoying. 

Probably gonna pirate that shit.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 24, 2015)

Thing is, I don't have a problem with reboots, obviously the producer does it because reusing a successful name helps him get better money to back up his project. But hopefully they focus on all the other things than just special effects this time. Last one was a one and done meh movie in terms of the story itself, yeah the special effects were cool.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 24, 2015)

I was 13 or 14 when I saw the original one in the theatre and I fell in love with it. It was one of a kind @ that point in time. There weren't many successfull sci-fi alien invasion films of that calibre.

The thing is, it is not unique anymore and this will most definitely suck because the movie didn't have a continuation potential.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The thing is, it is not unique anymore and this will most definitely suck because the movie didn't have a continuation potential.



Agreed, even the title suggests it will just rehash out the same story line used in the original that aliens come and try to wipe everyone out.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2015)

I want Armageddon 2: Rehash.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This movie came out 20 years ago and *was nothing special then*



[YOUTUBE]FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 7, 2015)

I really liked the first movie but I've always hated how many sci-fi movies (like this one) focusing on aliens vs humans makes the Aliens virtually invincible in the first three-quarters of the movie and then the humans find some shit and just wipe them out in the last quarter. It's so damn anti-climatic when the aliens have some super shield blocking everything. I mean yes, the Aliens must be stronger but allow the humans to at least give them a fight in the beginning.


----------



## Eric Reed Biafra (Jul 7, 2015)

I find this weird. I mean, I thought that the first movie should end any chances of sequels with that kind of ending. Why should they release a new one?!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2015)

I didnt like the original as a kid and I dont like it as a grown up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I really liked the first movie but I've always hated how many sci-fi movies (like this one) focusing on aliens vs humans makes the Aliens virtually invincible in the first three-quarters of the movie and then the humans find some shit and just wipe them out in the last quarter. It's so damn anti-climatic when the aliens have some super shield blocking everything. I mean yes, the Aliens must be stronger but allow the humans to at least give them a fight in the beginning.



Well usually the aliens catch the humans by surprise, and also have weaknesses the humans don't have  any knowledge of until the third act.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2015)

This is one movie I preferred not getting a sequel but whatever. I missed seeing Goldblum.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 8, 2015)

The movie was just alright but I watched it for the first time when I was 19. So maybe if I watched it when I was a kid.  

Not to interested in it. I don't think it was special by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well usually the aliens catch the humans by surprise, and also have weaknesses the humans don't have  any knowledge of until the third act.



And this can still apply without giving aliens invincibility. Note, that I'm talking purely from an aesthetic viewpoint. Watching human weaponry basically nullified by invincibility shields is lame. The aliens can still be preponderantly stronger than humans without no-selling everything. Independence day was kind of the first that did this so I don't mind that, but then other Alien movies began to copy this formula. I mean, it's going to be pretty anti-climactic if in the new movie the same shit happens where a wave of aliens come down and basically just shield every attack attempted.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LbduDRH2m2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks promising


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]



are you pretending independence day was a good movie 

or are you pointing out its box office success


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 13, 2015)

Actually like the look of the trailer.

Slightly more optimistic now, get hyped.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2015)

"My boy, David!" 

It's so nice to see Judd Hirsch again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel like I've heard "WE WILL NOT GO BLINDLY INTO THE NIGHT" too many times. We need a new motivational speech, Hollywood.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 13, 2015)

where the hell is Will Smith?

no way he married that stripper and decided to sit this one out...man was a career fighter pilot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

The man piloted an alien spacecraft and played a pivotal role in saving da erf. I think he deserves to sit this one out while banging prime Vivica (note: Vivica does not age in this universe).


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 13, 2015)

Damn, I'm sold.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Though it's absolutely laughable and entirely illogical that Humanity can advance to such a degree technologically speaking in only 20 years, especially since the aliens wiped out a ton of Earth's major cities in the first one.



They didn't build from scratch though, reverse engineering alien tech isn't that far-fetched..especially going off the first film.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks pretty fucking dumb tbh.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Looks pretty fucking dumb tbh.


As opposed to the original?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2015)

It looks horrible. The original was actually a comedy movie and this sequel is too serious without Will Smith.

I also noticed that this shit looks like it was made by the same people who made Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer. The mothership looked like a Galactus smoke/cloud silhouette. In short, its low budget.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2015)

Will Smith doesn't do sequels after MIB.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

LayZ said:


> As opposed to the original?


The original was also dumb but like others said it was more of a comedy at times and had less of an attempt to be serious if it was even trying to at all. 

This one looks like every single generic, dark, gritty, and serious sci reboot that totally misses the point of why people even watched the original which was for more of an ironic sense of entertainment then actually taking it as a serious movie. Not too mention the effects which were pretty exciting for the 90's where as nothing in this trailer looks all that spectacular and comes off as underwhelming in this decade when almost every other big budget action movie has better effects with more going for them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2015)

Some chamce that this might actually flop.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> The original was also dumb but like others said it was more of a comedy at times and had less of an attempt to be serious if it was even trying to at all.
> 
> This one looks like every single generic, dark, gritty, and serious sci reboot that totally misses the point of why people even watched the original which was for more of an ironic sense of entertainment then actually taking it as a serious movie. Not too mention the effects which were pretty exciting for the 90's where as nothing in this trailer looks all that spectacular and comes off as underwhelming in this decade when almost every other big budget action movie has better effects with more going for them.



You read WAY too much into the first one.

Just enjoy the freaking movie for what it is, a fun alien invasion film.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You read WAY too much into the first one.
> 
> Just enjoy the freaking movie for what it is, a fun alien invasion film.


The hell? The first one was exactly what I said it was, a comedic action movie. How is that "reading too much into it"? 

And this one looks like any other shitty alien invasion movie so no, not finding anything to enjoy about it. Especially when there are far better movies coming out.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 13, 2015)

So no Will Smith, but we do get Jeff Goldblum in a sequel no one wanted to a movie that wasn't meant to be taken seriously. It's _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_ all over again, isn't it? That, and the silly attempt to make things darker and bigger as per modern trends.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You read WAY too much into the first one.
> 
> Just enjoy the freaking movie for what it is, a fun alien invasion film.



what's up with all the shitposting you've been doing lately


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> So no Will Smith, but we do get Jeff Goldblum in a sequel no one wanted to a movie that wasn't meant to be taken seriously. It's _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_ all over again, isn't it? That, and the silly attempt to make things darker and bigger as per modern trends.



Honestly this is what's funny, Will smith was the most popular star to come out of this yet they get Jeff who is not as well remembered to give fans of the first one some reason to be interested. 

It really is like the Lost World again


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 14, 2015)

I saw the trailer for the new Independence Day.

It's definitely an action movie, and the trailer definitely came out in 2015. You can tell because of THWUMP...WWWRRROOORRRRMMMM...THWUMP


----------



## LayZ (Dec 14, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *It looks horrible. The original was actually a comedy movie and this sequel is too serious without Will Smith.
> *
> I also noticed that this shit looks like it was made by the same people who made Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer. The mothership looked like a Galactus smoke/cloud silhouette. In short, its low budget.





NostalgiaFan said:


> *The original was also dumb but like others said it was more of a comedy at times and had less of an attempt to be serious if it was even trying to at all. *
> 
> This one looks like every single generic, dark, gritty, and serious sci reboot that totally misses the point of why people even watched the original which was for more of an ironic sense of entertainment then actually taking it as a serious movie. Not too mention the effects which were pretty exciting for the 90's where as nothing in this trailer looks all that spectacular and comes off as underwhelming in this decade when almost every other big budget action movie has better effects with more going for them.





NostalgiaFan said:


> *The hell? The first one was exactly what I said it was, a comedic action movie. *How is that "reading too much into it"?
> 
> And this one looks like any other shitty alien invasion movie so no, not finding anything to enjoy about it. Especially when there are far better movies coming out.


First, we can all agree that the original was pretty dumb and this one looks to be as well. Not that it's a bad thing, but that was the point I wanted to get across. 

The thing that throws me off is how all of a sudden the original is regarded as a comedy. It surely wasn't pitched as one, just look at the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]SBx5Jrs9eGc[/YOUTUBE]

The trailer looks just as ridiculous as the sequel. They both have serious tones about the invasion. 

IMDb has _Independence Day_ categorized as an "Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi" film.  The reason why the movie was so memorable is because it kicked off the trend of Summer Blockbuster films.  The selling points are action and special effects with charismatic leads. Sure there are comedic elements but they are there to supplement the film, not sell it. There are plenty of things to laugh about in the original but jokes aren't driving the film. Be honest, when you think of great 90's comedies; _Independence Day_ isn't on your list. 

Remember this is just the trailer.  I wouldn't be surprised if the sequel is full of comic relief moments as well.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 14, 2015)

That trailer really does not come off as serious as you make it out be if I am going to be honest. Far too many jokes and one liners from people make the trailer show off that even without seeing it the movie is pretty lighthearted.

But whatever. In the end I don't see anything good to come from this film, I never cared too much about the original and it is really just more of an nostalgia trip that I may watch once in a while to laugh at how silly and dumb all those late 90's movies could be at times. All I see here is bland shit we have seen already and the boring 2015 trailer with all the crappy modern day sound effects only enforces that.  

I'll pass on seeing this.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

looks good


that giant spaceship


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2015)

Thor's biased because his younger brother is apart of the second defense of Earth.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

I actually really love it.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm excited about this sequel, I can't help it >.<. ID is one of my favorite movies of all time. It's pure cheese but it's popcorn fun to the max. Like someone said a few posts ago I hope they don't make it super serious. 

The trailers just keep coming and I love it =D.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 14, 2015)

Trailer looks promising. Will watch.  I should have all the time in the world when this comes out too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2015)

This time they came back with Norton antivirus !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> [YOUTUBE]LbduDRH2m2M[/YOUTUBE]



Really looking forward to this one.    The original holds a special place in my heart since it was the first film I saw with friends when I got my drivers license.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]g5K0lKrebqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 8, 2016)

I bet those fuckers installed Malwarebytes this time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> I bet those fuckers installed Malwarebytes this time.



yeah but now we have WiFi and USB's and if all else fails...the nuclear option: DBAN.

GG ALIEN SCUM


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 8, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> I bet those fuckers installed Malwarebytes this time.



They still get bombarded by pop up ads, no adblock, so their computers hang from all the pop up ad explosions.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 8, 2016)

So the aliens are going to attack Europe this time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]CPdIV_MpLLc[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting TV spot trailer.   But what in the world is Brent Spiner's character doing there.  I thought he was killed in the first film. 


Also that sweet sweet 20th Anniversary Blu Ray for ID4.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

When does Planet of the Apes Resurgence come out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2016)

New trailer.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2016)

Was losing me a bit in the beginning but it won be back with the 2nd half.

There's a lot of _fascinating _concepts being thrown around in this new trailer that I'm worried Emmerich might not even be able to understand 
Here's hoping that Devlin's decade away from Emmerich working on his own stuff has caused him to grow as a writer.


Also, god damn, I _need _this movie to be good so bad.

ID4 was probably THE sci fi movie I watched over and over again as a child.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Castiel, this movie isn't going to be "good" but I'm sure that it will be entertaining.  Dumb fun at its finest.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2016)

How the fuck is that scientist alive?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 24, 2016)

There's kaiju sized ones?!?!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2016)

Dream said:


> Castiel, this movie isn't going to be "good" but I'm sure that it will be entertaining.  Dumb fun at its finest.


you KNOW exactly what I meant dream

Something that doesn't actively try to kill me as I watch it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, this looks like a good "dumb fun" movie.

Will's kid doesn't seem to have the charisma he had though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2016)

Well Smith character was his step dad


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2016)

Seems awesome so far!

Also Nerdy Fabio lives


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 24, 2016)

Does it make me a bad person to be excited to see this?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2016)

Good sci-fies are rare these days so no


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2016)

Funny as hell Earth Day PSA.    I doubt the hacking trick will work this time around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2016)

That gun looks fake as heck


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also that sweet sweet 20th Anniversary Blu Ray for ID4.


...
...

preordered



The Mad King said:


> How the fuck is that scientist alive?



Going back to see the scene again, he was still breathing.  So I guess you could argue they nursed him back to health


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2016)

You kno you would think with the upgrade in tech, the new weapons of mass destruction would have been able to bust moons and shit by now


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You kno you would think with the upgrade in tech, the new weapons of mass destruction would have been able to bust moons and shit by now



Depending on what happens after they demolish the Moon base (or the other bases in the Solar System), that upgrade may just happen.  

After all, they've already got a mothership big enough to make the Death Star weep (and possibility tear it apart through its gravitational pull alone).


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 30, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Good sci-fies are rare these days so no




agreed, was gonna see Jupiter Ascending, but then I saw Channing Tatum was in it, so that killed it


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 1, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> agreed, was gonna see Jupiter Ascending, but then I saw Channing Tatum was in it, so that killed it



Yeah, and the main female lead had as much personality as Bella Swan.


----------



## Elvis Hitler (May 2, 2016)

This looks like a live action adaptation of X-Com if humans managed to beat the aliens tbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2016)

So how big will the new mothership be? 

Moon sized?


----------



## Swarmy (May 2, 2016)

Weiss said:


> So how big will the new mothership be?
> 
> Moon sized?



Wouldn't that cause devastating climate changes just by being near Earth


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 2, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Wouldn't that cause devastating climate changes just by being near Earth



It landed in the entire Atlantic Ocean, so it is freakin' huge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Extended trailer out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2016)

Honestly looks to be a good time


----------



## Skaddix (May 24, 2016)

Quality Destruction Porn


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Wouldn't that cause devastating climate changes just by being near Earth



This is Hollywood, spectacle trumps physics.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 26, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This is Hollywood, spectacle trumps physics.



The gravity of the damn thing is already causing devastation, and aerial shots do show cloud formations being disturbed by this thing touching down.

In all honesty, this film looks like it's going big rather than going home.  I've heard speculation that Earth might be rendered nigh-uninhabitable by the invasion, and that Humans will have to confiscate the alien's technology to take to the stars to find a new home.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2016)

I bet you it ends with "we are taking the fight to them!"


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This is Hollywood, spectacle trumps physics.



Too bad the average viewer isn't a kid anymore so ignoring science only makes it funnier


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2016)

Again, the mothership looks like a low budget CGI on par with the cloud shit that was called Galactus on Fantasic Four: RIse of the Silver Surfer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmm, so "she" is an oversized alien then. 


If that's the case the toy has been out for since 96.    Honestly should have picked that one up instead of the blue shock trooper but who knew.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2016)

that's the Iconic "Welcome to Earf" Will Smith scene


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2016)

hmm just caught up with all trailers. the spoilers. not sure if im off here, but i was a little surprised that they showed  a decent amount of movie material.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 5, 2016)

Raiden said:


> hmm just caught up with all trailers. the spoilers. not sure if im off here, but i was a little surprised that they showed  a decent amount of movie material.



That has become a trend. A lot of new trailers really show a lot of the movie's plot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2016)

This movie has a terrible title.  And I don't like Mr. Miley Cyrus.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

What if Will Smith comes back from the death and TKO that oversize alien?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> What if Will Smith comes back from the death and TKO that oversize alien?



Will Zombie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Will Zombie?


More like Cyborg will... Everything for you is insectoid this, zombie that sheesh


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> More like Cyborg will... Everything for you is insectoid this, zombie that sheesh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2016)

"Hunt" Tv commercial. 

"Fear" clip

Man they are pumping these things out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 7, 2016)

Pretty awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Is this movie worth watching for Jeffie?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2016)

ESD promos. 



ESD Films: 20 in 20 



Man how they are promoting this film.  And at least we now know what happen to Will Smith's character.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Wouldn't that cause devastating climate changes just by being near Earth


this is ronald emmerich I doubt he knows how this stuff is supposed to work. But I bet that if he found out he would spam and cram all the world devastation by nature as possible.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 19, 2016)

saw the trailer, I dont think it was my taste
I dont know lack of Will Smith maybe the reason
they should bring him back or at least Keanu, or someone used to save the world, or have face that convinced me able to save the world


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 21, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This is Hollywood, spectacle trumps physics.



Emmerich has paid attention to the gravity angle, at the very least, and that is the angle that causes most of the destruction in the first place. 



wibisana said:


> they should bring him back or at least Keanu, or someone used to save the world, *or have face that convinced me able to save the world*



Since when was this a requirement for being a hero?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2016)

i think he means charisma as an actor

all i see in these trailers are fresh faced betas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2016)

Well here a small bio of Dr. Okun.    So he was comatose for 20 years and just came out of it just in time for the invasion.    Well at least we know why he's a bit quirky.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2016)

From geeking out over aliens visiting Earth to wanting to kick their asses


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2016)

A true hero


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2016)

So who's going to see this tomorrow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> So who's going to see this tomorrow



I might, though there are some early showings for tonight.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2016)

I hope I can


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm actually quite excited for this movie, it seems to have that 90s action flicks feeling to it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2016)

I hear Will's absence is well felt here. New token black guy is quite boring .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2016)

yeah maybe they should have paid will the amount he asked for lmao.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok just came back from the cinema and oh boy was this movie fun! Felt like a proper 90s blockbuster  And the sequel is shaping up to be epic if they follow what was revealed at the end 

All and all a solid 7/10 from me 

Just one thing that bothered me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the good aliens are so advanced how did they let the other aliens beat them and destroy their home planet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got back from watching the film.  It was a fun ride due to the fact that I left logic and reason at the entrance door.  Wasn't as good as the original but then it get's the job done.  Liked the queen and the fact that they had some ground fighting so we get to see the aliens move (also justifies buying that shocktrooper figure 20 years earlier ).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't know if I should drop this in their respective threads but I'll leave this here


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Don't know if I should drop this in their respective threads but I'll leave this here



Technically speaking, Independence Day is the one that started it all.  Emmerich had aliens destroying cities and landmarks long before Man of Steel or MCU came around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2016)

yeah because epic scale destruction never happened in movies before ID1 ...

Emmerich is a butthurt asswipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Don't know if I should drop this in their respective threads but I'll leave this here




Lol,I say this alien did it best with whole scale destruction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm, I'm wondering but where is the merchandising for this film?   Would really enjoy to have those alien figures rereleased and those updated ships as well.


----------



## TGM (Jun 26, 2016)

So I attended the double feature event for this, and I'm happy to report that the first movie still holds up quite well by today's standards! That said, the second movie is _depressingly_ terrible, and an absolute disaster of a movie that _must_ be stopped. Here are my extended thoughts on the full experience:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn, missed the double feature.  Would have loved to watch the original again on the big screen. 

Hopefully this film is not that much of a financial failure to the studio and does somewhat well to warrant a continuation but with lessons learn from this film so mistakes are not repeated.


----------



## TGM (Jun 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, missed the double feature.  Would have loved to watch the original again on the big screen.
> 
> Hopefully this film is not that much of a financial failure to the studio and does somewhat well to warrant a continuation but with lessons learn from this film so mistakes are not repeated.


See, this is a rare instance where I'm actually _hoping_ it doesn't do well at the box office, 'cause I actively _don't_ want to see them continue this series or take the wrong idea from being a box office success. The first movie works fine as a stand alone, and I sorta _hate_ the direction their taking this (now)series from here. :\


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh no, they are actually expanding the mythos of the original story, what a nightmare! 

I just came back from watching the movie, and I can say that it actually *improves* over the original.  The pace is much faster, we understand the stakes involved from the beginning of the story, and the aliens are fleshed out more.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The universe is further expanded with the introduction of the Sphere and the intergalactic war.


  And the cast is expanded to an international ensemble over the predominantly American-focused original.  

Moreover, the movie is straight-up fun with the right amounts of awe and suspense.  The very first battle showed that the Harvesters were not just simple-minded monsters who hid behind superior technology and shields.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



They showed they had tactical sense, completely baiting Earth's defenses into attacking them before they started up their counter-measures.  I saw those spinning ships in the trailer, and I thought they were simply a new type of space-craft that cut apart enemy fighters, not miniature shield projectors capable of muffling multiple cold fusion bombs going off at once.  And that was before the mothership released the pulse wave that destroyed all satellite communication.




Personally, I very much look forward to the sequel when they get to making it, since I want to see where the story goes from here.


----------



## TGM (Jun 27, 2016)

Expanded? Shit, the new movie doesn't even feel like it takes place in the same universe as the first one with the directions they've taken it. Why bother calling it Independence Day at that point?Why not just introduce a new property instead?

And characters? What characters? You mean the collection of cardboard cutouts? What does any of their nationality matter in the least if the movie itself forgets to give them any actual personality or flesh them out beyond their one given trope, ie, the bumbling fool who bumbles, the warrior guy who kills, etc etc.

And no shit is it faster paced, so fast that they forget to give you any time to breath or let a moment resonate, no time to reflect on anything happening and give you a moment to give a damn, let alone make any attempt to flesh out any of those awesomely nationalistic "characters".

Improvement over the first? They couldn't have gotten this movie worse if they were actively trying. There's not _one_ element that in any way shape or form even _equals_ the first, let alone improves upon it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 27, 2016)

TGM said:


> Expanded? Shit, the new movie doesn't even feel like it takes place in the same universe as the first one with the directions they've taken it. Why bother calling it Independence Day at that point?Why not just introduce a new property instead?



There was a twenty-year gap between the two movies, which means plenty of time in-universe for a lot of things to change in the universe as a whole.  I do not really see what is it about the second movie that makes you so dead-set against it.  



TGM said:


> And characters? What characters? You mean the collection of cardboard cutouts? What does any of their nationality matter in the least if the movie itself forgets to give them any actual personality or flesh them out beyond their one given trope, ie, the bumbling fool who bumbles, the warrior guy who kills, etc etc.



I feel like that we did not watch the same movie if these the claim you are making.  

A part of me wonders if nostalgia is clouding your judgement (nostalgic hate seems likely at this point).

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TGM (Jun 27, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> There was a twenty-year gap between the two movies, which means plenty of time in-universe for a lot of things to change in the universe as a whole.  I do not really see what is it about the second movie that makes you so dead-set against it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I likewise feel like we didn't watch the same movie based on your own claims of it. I literally watched the two movies back to back, and every single thing the first movie did to make it work, the second movie completely dropped the ball on. Go back and read that full review I posted a link to a few posts back. And note that it's not just me nor nostalgia, I can point you in the direction of a multitude of sources citing the exact same things, so I'm not just talking outta my ass. I _wanted_ to like the movie. I was very hyped for it. And it missed the mark in every single conceivable manner. Go back and rewatch the first one, see how well it holds up and still stands out among the pack of such movies, and then look at what this new movie did instead, and it becomes obvious why it's such a monumental disappointment. 

As for your defense of the characters, please, by all means describe what characters were actually in this movie that stood out to any degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 27, 2016)

TGM said:


> As for your defense of the characters, please, by all means describe what characters were actually in this movie that stood out to any degree.



Only to hear you band-wagon the negative reviews that "professional critics" have given for the movie?

I like the movie for what it is; your post makes it sound like that you only hated the movie because it wasn't what you wanted it to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TGM (Jun 27, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Only to hear you band-wagon the negative reviews that "professional critics" have given for the movie?
> 
> I like the movie for what it is; your post makes it sound like that you only hated the movie because it wasn't what you wanted it to be.


Bro, I'm not a fucking band-wagoner. I never, _literally never_, look at reviews or even an RT score on a movie prior to viewing it for myself and forming my own opinion on a movie, as I don't _ever_ want to be swayed one way or the other on my opinion prior to forming one of my own. If after the fact I wind up discovering that a number of people just so happened to _share_ my opinion, cool, but that's not always the case, (in fact, it's often _not_ the case) so don't sit there and fucking accuse me of doing as such and completely disregard my views so easily like that.

Besides, I'm not even talking about professional reviewers, I don't follow 'em 'cause I don't trust most of them. I mostly follow youtube reviewers and fellow blogger reviewers who I've met online over the years, people who I've actually had conversations with and trust their opinions.

It's fine if you like the movie for what it is. I, too, like some questionable shit. For instance, I quite liked Batman v Superman, despite the fact that I literally didn't disagree with a single negative thing that many were lobbying its way. And if you liked the new Independence Day for what it was, then sure, that's fine. Thing is, what it _is_ is still a very, _very_ flawed movie, and I think it's pretty shitty of you to so quickly disregard my fair criticisms as such. 

If you've actually read my post I've referenced, in which I went into _very great detail_ pointing out why this movie doesn't work, and you still disagree with those point, then please, by all means defend the movie! Tell me _why_ those points are inaccurate, in your opinion, rather than brushing me aside so easily by trying to accuse me of hating on it for the sake of it and acting like you fucking know me or something, like you've got me so nailed down, when it's clear as day that you don't at all. 

I mean, hell, I even mentioned how I intend to at some point give the movie another chance, keeping some of the positive views others are mentioning in mind. For instance, one positive review I've read is saying the movie works if looked at as a parody of the first, which I found interesting, and will be interested to see how this view holds up. Like I said, I _want_ to like the movie. But as it is, with my experience with it so far, I just _can't_, cause I don't currently _see_ anything about the movie _to_ like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 28, 2016)

I apologize for making assumptions about your opinion on the movie.  

I'm tackling the review right now, and I must say that I sympathize with you on the poor handling the theatre did with the movie.  I've had one "free pass" movie experience before, and there was a minor issue at the beginning of my viewing where the lens on the project was not aligned properly, so the 3D was blurred even with the glasses on.  Your comments about your Conjuring 2 screening sounds like your town/city has terrible movie-goers in terms of their behavior.

You might think that the pacing was rushed with Resurgence, but I honestly do not believe that was the case.  Heck, over half of the main cast are characters whom we remember from the first movie.  David, Okun, Dylan, Patricia, President Whitmore, and Julius - who make up a majority of the main cast - are all characters we know and love from the first film, so one wouldn't need an extensive character introduction with them.  And I wouldn't say that Julius' side-story was unimportant.  True, he wasn't the guy who drove David to the White House, directed Air Force One to Area 51, or gave David the idea to infect the alien computers with a virus.  However, what Julius's side-story did show us was the effect that the alien invasions had on the survivors of the attack, whereas the rest of the main cast were more involved on the military side of things.  As a result, the original cast that came back were handled with a "Where they are now" stance.  I'll even say the same for Jasmine, since we already know her from the first movie, so her death in the second one was intended to have an impact.

But I will say that it might have worked better if the gap between sequels wasn't so huge to begin with, since Emmerich was likely banking on our connection to the characters from the first movie to still be there twenty years later.

Character introduction was saved for the other half of the cast newly introduced - Catherine, Umbutu, Jake, Rain, and Charlie (sorry Joshua T. Adams, but you aren't a main character).  We were shown Jake and Charlie's personalities and their relationship with each other and the pre-existing Patricia and Dylan, and their own backgrounds were tied to the destruction caused by the first invasion.  Rain was also given a character and personality beyond "token Chinese girl", since her uncle was the one in charge of the Moon Base, and she could do nothing as the Harvester blew it, and the last family she had, away.    

Umbutu and Charlie, much like how the handling of protagonists groups were carried out in the original movie, were the new cast members in the other half of the protagonists, and both of them did not feel like empty tack-ons (like you'd see of Sam's love interests in the first three Transformers), but actually possessed backgrounds that helped to progress the story.  Charlie was a linguist who sought to study the alien's language, Umbutu inherited the struggles from his father that cost him his family, and being affected by the alien's telepathy made him an important part in helping to decipher the nature of the Sphere and its importance.  Levinson probably wouldn't have gone to the Moon at all to seek the remains of the Sphere's destroyed spacecraft if Umbutu's psychic connection didn't manifest in the image of the Sphere's spacecraft.

NOTE: I'm covering the characters I see as part of the main cast.  President Lanford was in the same boat as Jimmy and the guys in the military base from the first movie - casualties intended to show just how dangerous the threat was, even with all of Earth's new defenses.

SECOND NOTE: Connie from the first movie was revealed to have died in 2009 via road accident in the tie-in novel that bridged the two movies together.  Annoying thing about some movies nowadays is that important supplementary material is delegated to novels.  I watched Warcraft, but I still haven't read the Durotan prequel I bought for the expressed purpose of reading it before going to see the movie.  

Honestly, I didn't mind the fact that we were presented with this new world where mankind has advanced considerably from reverse-engineering alien technology.  They had plenty of downed alien craft with which to work with from the first movie, and all the technologies are recognizable as those derived from the aliens of the first movie.  Not to mention that, with the twenty-year gap, what would be disappointing is if technology didn't progress to such an extent as a result of reverse-engineering.  

It actually reflects real life to an extent - just think of how much technology has progressed in the past century alone, much less the past thirty years.  Add alien technology that can be reverse-engineered, and it is no surprise that so much changed in the Independence Day world.  



> And that feeling only grows as the movie progresses, and we learn of a second alien society who has come to Earth with the intention of aiding them in the fight against these more hostile aliens, and the ending even teases a third movie that would apparently take us entirely out into space in order to wage a full blown war against the main bad guys. And all I could think at that point was, please don't. I mean, if you wanted to start a brand new movie franchise in order to explore all of this stuff with, then sure, by all means go for it. But taking the Independence Day movies down this route just feels unnecessary and forced. If this were an original property, sure, I could buy this whole second group of aliens and building an army for war. But all of that feels almost _too_ fantastical and unbelievable, coming off the much more grounded first entry, even _given_ everything that happens in that one.



Actually, this is a change in formula that is ideal for Independence Day to take off as its own series.  I will honestly say that this is a far more manageable prospect than James Cameron trying to draw out *FOUR SEQUELS* to "Avatar", and that movie left virtually no back-doors in it to allow for a single sequel, much less four.  

For that matter, the first movie already established the existence of other alien races with Whitmore's contact with the Harvester's hive mind.  The appearance of the Sphere simply brings that concept to the fore-front, and expands the Independence Day universe beyond Earth.  I would think that the worse idea would have been to simply ignore that concept entirely and keep everything grounded.  After all, any other alien races out there *wouldn't simply ignore a planet that destroyed a Mothership belonging to what is essentially an inter-galactic superpower,* since the Harvester Race certainly didn't ignore Earth.



> And I haven't even gotten into some of the stupider shit, such as that aforementioned bus chase scene, where they're literally being chased by a giant alien in a desert, and it looks as fucking stupid as it sounds. Or the fact that Maika Monroe was somehow able to disable said alien's shield by merely shooting at it alot. Like, _what?_ *How the fuck?* In the first movie, they _literally nuke the bastards_, and it still couldn't penetrate through their shields. But now, they only have to just keep shooting at it enough times? Really movie? And people wanna complain about a computer virus taking their shields down as being stupid. At least _that_ had _some sense_ of internal consistency behind it!



The Queen's personal shield had just been hit by the simultaneous detonation of a payload of cold fusion bombs, that is "how the fuck". I recall it being stated that detonating the payload of cold fusion warheads in the Salt Flats would have destroyed everything in a radius from Nevada to Texas (Area 51 to Houston), which is why they copied the shield containment trick used on their cold fusion bombs earlier in the movie.  The attacks from the fighters likely whittled down the remainder of what the Queen's personal shield could sustain after having miniature suns explode in her face.



> This of course isn't even going into _any_ of this movie's complete disregard for the laws of physics. But that's the thing, this movie kept thinking that bigger was better. It had bigger aliens, bigger ships, bigger destruction. And yet, no matter how much artificially bigger this movie got, the movie still never felt as genuinely big or as epic as the first. And that's because the movie forgot to at any point give us a reason to _care_ about any of this bigger and badder shit going down. By the end of the first movie, we can feel the weight of all that we had just watched, and all the movie had accomplished.



Perhaps it is because the novelty has worn off from such large scale events in movies.  "Independence Day" can be said to be the trend-setter for "disaster movies", and a lot more disaster movies have passed by between then and "Resurgence".  Even then, I would say that "Resurgence" represents a shift in genre.

In regards to "Resurgence" I have heard that the original plan was to shoot both "Resurgence" and Independence III close together, but the studio only green-lit "Resurgence", so you could say that, whereas Independence Day focused on big and epic and suspense, "Resurgence" retains those elements in a scaled up form, but serves a primary functions of expanding the mythos of the universe, a function that serves to set up future sequels and/or spin-offs.  

It is funny that you mention "disregarding the laws of physics", because the Harvester having its own gravity (with a tangible effect) actually addressed a common complaint from the first film about the original Mothership not having a gravitational pull.  If the disregard is in the impact something that big landing on Earth would have, I would imagine that the same anti-gravity technology used by the fighters is used to keep the Harvester from sinking into the planet as it is drilling.

NOTE: In regards to the movie's length, I just looked it up and realized it is actually 25 minutes shorter than its predecessor.  It makes me wonder if, like Warcraft, chunks of the movie were cut out for the theatrical release, since forty minutes were removed from Warcraft and left for the "Extended Edition".

For my part, I had fun when I was watching the movie, and I may actually like it better than the first one.  I still remember the original as clear as day, so I was happy that we jumped right into the action the moment the Harvester did show up and start taking everything out.  

I believe that what makes the first movie so memorable, and you might agree on this, is how much the first act was built around building up their arrival and what their intentions were, even if promotional material spoiled everything, as promotional material often does.  In the first one, the aliens were a completely new and revolutionary event for Humankind as a whole.  But the build-up was looooong.  It took *forty-six minutes* before the aliens actively showed their hostile intent and laid down the "Hammer" to destroy targeted cities.

The second movie was different.  The build-up was about the aliens coming back, and we already knew from the first movie that they were hostile.  As a result, when they do finally show up, no time is wasted in the cataclysmic destruction caused by its *landing*.  If the first movie can be called a disaster movie, then Independence Day: Resurgence shifts the genre into Science Fiction-Fantasy.  I didn't exactly want a sequel that was a complete rehash of the first movie.  The newer elements with the expansion of the universe make it different from the first one.

I also must give praise to how the first fight was done in the movie.  Rather than simply having the aliens completely invulnerable to any counter-attack, like the first one, "Resurgence" has the Alien Queen actively bait and out-smart the Earth Space Defense fighters, first by luring them to within range of her personal Mothership's defenses, then by having the Attackers deployed as they pulled away, and even leaving a deliberate opening so she could destroy their cold fusion bombs at her discretion.  

And the plan at the end to kill her in of itself was well conceived and actually turned the Queen's own strategy against her (giving her a "target" she couldn't afford to ignore once they knew she was coming for the Sphere), though it still took a lot to bring the Queen down in the end.  

Overall, I feel the movie was well-executed, and was a good and fun film to watch in theatres.  I didn't go into it expecting a rehash of the original, either, so perhaps that explains why I took so much enjoyment from the film - I wasn't attempting to compare it to its predecessor, or any other movie for that matter.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2016)

> catalyst wall of text

>nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2016)

Whatever you guys say and think the giant alien queen battle was awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2016)

Saw this last night, they set it up for at least 2 more movies after.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Saw this last night, they set it up for at least 2 more movies after.



In space!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Enjoy_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Enjoy_



Hmm, very interesting concept art of the alien queen.  

This film is currently being panned as bad but I enjoyed watching it and will be purchasing the home media version when released though I don't know which version if they are going to do the store exclusives.  Also where in the world is the merchandise?  I mean hell the Ghostbusters stuff has been out for a bit so where is merch for this one.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 28, 2016)

Give it time, *so far* this is the most fun sci-fi of the year

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TGM (Jun 28, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> I apologize for making assumptions about your opinion on the movie.



I appreciate it, no worries. 



> You might think that the pacing was rushed with Resurgence, but I honestly do not believe that was the case.  Heck, over half of the main cast are characters whom we remember from the first movie.  David, Okun, Dylan, Patricia, President Whitmore, and Julius - who make up a majority of the main cast - are all characters we know and love from the first film, so one wouldn't need an extensive character introduction with them.



To an extend this is true, but there's that 20 year gap that has to be taken into account. I mean, Vivica A Fox's character is so drastically different from the first that she's become a nurse since her stripper days, just as an example of how much these characters have changed in that amount of time. Some time to catch us back up to speed would have been nice, I feel.



> And I wouldn't say that Julius' side-story was unimportant.  True, he wasn't the guy who drove David to the White House, directed Air Force One to Area 51, or gave David the idea to infect the alien computers with a virus.  However, what Julius's side-story did show us was the effect that the alien invasions had on the survivors of the attack, whereas the rest of the main cast were more involved on the military side of things.



This is the defense to this story I've been seeing around, and I can definitely see that that's what they were going for with this subplot. I just would have preferred if it could've been more organically integrated into the story. The first movie showed us the effects this was all having on the regular joe in a way that also incorporated those stories into the main plot, where this time around it feels almost _too_ disconnected for the most part.



> But I will say that it might have worked better if the gap between sequels wasn't so huge to begin with, since Emmerich was likely banking on our connection to the characters from the first movie to still be there twenty years later.



Agreed here. 



> Character introduction was saved for the other half of the cast newly introduced - Catherine, Umbutu, Jake, Rain, and Charlie (sorry Joshua T. Adams, but you aren't a main character).  We were shown Jake and Charlie's personalities and their relationship with each other and the pre-existing Patricia and Dylan, and their own backgrounds were tied to the destruction caused by the first invasion.  Rain was also given a character and personality beyond "token Chinese girl", since her uncle was the one in charge of the Moon Base, and she could do nothing as the Harvester blew it, and the last family she had, away.
> 
> Umbutu and Charlie, much like how the handling of protagonists groups were carried out in the original movie, were the new cast members in the other half of the protagonists, and both of them did not feel like empty tack-ons (like you'd see of Sam's love interests in the first three Transformers), but actually possessed backgrounds that helped to progress the story.  Charlie was a linguist who sought to study the alien's language, Umbutu inherited the struggles from his father that cost him his family, and being affected by the alien's telepathy made him an important part in helping to decipher the nature of the Sphere and its importance.  Levinson probably wouldn't have gone to the Moon at all to seek the remains of the Sphere's destroyed spacecraft if Umbutu's psychic connection didn't manifest in the image of the Sphere's spacecraft.
> 
> NOTE: I'm covering the characters I see as part of the main cast.  President Lanford was in the same boat as Jimmy and the guys in the military base from the first movie - casualties intended to show just how dangerous the threat was, even with all of Earth's new defenses.



lol, here's how unremarkable most of these characters are this time around. In the first movie, you can list me off the main cast just by listing their characters' first names, and I know pretty much everyone you're talking about. Meanwhile here, I honestly only remember a handful of those new characters' names. 

I think the difference this time around is that, while a lot of these characters were presented with backgrounds going into the movie, when taking their actual individual personalities into account, I really didn't get much a feel for them as a person, outside of, as I had mentioned, the Hemsworth, Usher, and Monroe characters. To pick an example from your list, Rain, who we get a background on, but what does she actually bring to the table as a person that makes her stand out? She's mostly just reserved the whole time, until the end when she lightens up a bit and accepts that guy on his offer to take her out. 

And that's just the feeling I got from most of the cast, their characters felt very one-note throughout. Some of them served their plot importance, but outside of being a plot device, I didn't get a feel for them as an actual living character in this world. 



> SECOND NOTE: Connie from the first movie was revealed to have died in 2009 via road accident in the tie-in novel that bridged the two movies together.  Annoying thing about some movies nowadays is that important supplementary material is delegated to novels.  I watched Warcraft, but I still haven't read the Durotan prequel I bought for the expressed purpose of reading it before going to see the movie.



Ah, see, I'm not a big fan of media doing this, either. Especially if the series started as a movie, such important details should be explained in the movies, and not relegated to other medium. Alas...



> Honestly, I didn't mind the fact that we were presented with this new world where mankind has advanced considerably from reverse-engineering alien technology.  They had plenty of downed alien craft with which to work with from the first movie, and all the technologies are recognizable as those derived from the aliens of the first movie.  Not to mention that, with the twenty-year gap, what would be disappointing is if technology didn't progress to such an extent as a result of reverse-engineering.
> 
> It actually reflects real life to an extent - just think of how much technology has progressed in the past century alone, much less the past thirty years.  Add alien technology that can be reverse-engineered, and it is no surprise that so much changed in the Independence Day world.



I don't mind the updates to the world necessarily, either. I just would've preferred if the movie spent more time really acquainting us with all of these new changes for us. Since the world itself has changed to such a drastic degree that it doesn't really feel like it's taking place in the same universe as the first, I think that _something_ similar to the first would've been a nice way to segue us into this new world, even if that something was just in the movie's approach, by moving at a similarly slower and more deliberate pace as the first, rather than just launching us immediately into this brand new world and wasting no time wrecking its shit. Really _build_ this world for the audience, make us _care_ about its destruction, so that when that destruction comes, it's all the more devastating for us as the viewer seeing this new advanced world being torn apart.



> For that matter, the first movie already established the existence of other alien races with Whitmore's contact with the Harvester's hive mind.  The appearance of the Sphere simply brings that concept to the fore-front, and expands the Independence Day universe beyond Earth.  I would think that the worse idea would have been to simply ignore that concept entirely and keep everything grounded.  After all, any other alien races out there *wouldn't simply ignore a planet that destroyed a Mothership belonging to what is essentially an inter-galactic superpower,* since the Harvester Race certainly didn't ignore Earth.



While technically the first movie did establish that there was other life out there that the aliens were attacking, I believe we were lead to assume that those other aliens lifeforms were more similar to the humans on Earth as it concerns how advanced they are as a society. Sure, this is conjecture on my part, as the movie didn't explicitly state as such, but the fact that the aliens have gone unstopped to this point certainly lends to that a bit. 



> The Queen's personal shield had just been hit by the simultaneous detonation of a payload of cold fusion bombs, that is "how the fuck". I recall it being stated that detonating the payload of cold fusion warheads in the Salt Flats would have destroyed everything in a radius from Nevada to Texas (Area 51 to Houston), which is why they copied the shield containment trick used on their cold fusion bombs earlier in the movie.  The attacks from the fighters likely whittled down the remainder of what the Queen's personal shield could sustain after having miniature suns explode in her face.



I musta completely blacked out on these particular details, but I'll take your word on it.



> Perhaps it is because the novelty has worn off from such large scale events in movies.  "Independence Day" can be said to be the trend-setter for "disaster movies", and a lot more disaster movies have passed by between then and "Resurgence".  Even then, I would say that "Resurgence" represents a shift in genre.
> 
> In regards to "Resurgence" I have heard that the original plan was to shoot both "Resurgence" and Independence III close together, but the studio only green-lit "Resurgence", so you could say that, whereas Independence Day focused on big and epic and suspense, "Resurgence" retains those elements in a scaled up form, but serves a primary functions of expanding the mythos of the universe, a function that serves to set up future sequels and/or spin-offs.



Which I understand, I just don't inherently feel that every good movie necessarily _needs_ to be expanded into a full blown series, particularly when that movie stands on its own as well as the first one does. And this isn't a problem I have exclusively to this film, this is a problem I have with Hollywood in general these days. I miss the concept of that standalone film, and Independence Day was a prime and perfect example of such.



> NOTE: In regards to the movie's length, I just looked it up and realized it is actually 25 minutes shorter than its predecessor.  It makes me wonder if, like Warcraft, chunks of the movie were cut out for the theatrical release, since forty minutes were removed from Warcraft and left for the "Extended Edition".



And see, I'd actually be very interested in checking out the extended versions of _both_ those movies. I actually quite liked Warcraft despite its length, and despite a big criticism lobbied its way being that it felt like there was a lot cut out. The difference is that, I guess I had an easier time getting a feel for the world and the characters established in that film despite such, where as with Resurgence, the lack of such felt far more apparent to me, and I would've definitely preferred for it to be more overall fleshed out. So, assuming a more fleshed out version eventually exists, then yeah, I'm all for that!



> For my part, I had fun when I was watching the movie, and I may actually like it better than the first one.  I still remember the original as clear as day, so I was happy that we jumped right into the action the moment the Harvester did show up and start taking everything out.
> 
> I believe that what makes the first movie so memorable, and you might agree on this, is how much the first act was built around building up their arrival and what their intentions were, even if promotional material spoiled everything, as promotional material often does.  In the first one, the aliens were a completely new and revolutionary event for Humankind as a whole.  But the build-up was looooong.  It took *forty-six minutes* before the aliens actively showed their hostile intent and laid down the "Hammer" to destroy targeted cities.
> 
> ...



This is true, and I usually tend to appreciate sequels that aren't afraid to change things up from their predecessors as opposed to retreading the same old ground. It's possible that this movie works better when viewed alone, as opposed to back to back with the first, since that lends itself to setting up expectations that just aren't going to be met when it comes down to the movie's execution. I'll definitely have to put some time between it and revisit it without seeing the first one just prior and see how it holds up for me then. But as it stands now, watching those two back to back just really highlights this movie's flaws and made it very hard to enjoy as such.

As it is, though, considering the sheer time gap between the two films and the fact that this one is so drastically different, it especially leaves me wondering why they didn't just move ahead with a brand new original ip instead. I think if I didn't go into it expecting the same type of quality as the first delivered, it's possible I would've found it far easier to enjoy the movie for what it is.

But in any event, I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree for the time being, though I definitely appreciate you taking the time to give me your thoughts on the movie, which I'll definitely be taking into account whenever I do revisit this thing!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 28, 2016)

I liked it. Between this and BvS, this doesn't deserve the negativity from the critics. Really liked how they expanded the ID universe. And dat alien queen.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a feeling they were going to introduce the aliens' victims from other planets. So the gay characters that were mentioned to be in the movie was Okun and his husband  Never imagined him to be gay. I kinda felt like Whitmore's sacrifice wasn't too, I don't know the word for it.


----------



## The Runner (Jul 1, 2016)

I saw it. Although I didn't want to see it because I never liked generic disaster movies. However, as I was low key forced by my nostalgia - filled mother into watching it, I was pleasantly surprised.

I'd say that this movie is pretty over the place. I enjoyed parts of it, but I have to admit that it's not a good movie by any streach of the word.

I liked the idea behind Julius' side story. This old geezer is saved by the kids after the first disaster, and he repays them by taking charge and helping them survive, just as well as bonding with them all. The idea is actually a cool and fitting contrast to all the crazy shit that happens in the main plot. Very grounded and very character driven, again I mean the idea. 

I was pleasantly surprised to see Okun was alive, and gay too. That's neat. Although we don't really delve into his relationship with his partner that much, which I'm okay with, I guess.

Charlie had decent chemestry with Morrison, but some of the lines were really awfull. Not to mention that he comes off as a total creep when it comes to Rain. Also, Rain is very two-dimentional.

Morrison's drama with Dylan seemed interesting. However not only was it resolved FAR too quick, but Dylan is pretty paper-thin as a character. Morrison is paper-thin too, but he was actually given the chance to bounce off other characters more, so he's much more of a person in that regard. You get his character more as a result. 

There are ALOT of characters in this movie, and it gives us very little time for us to truly marinate in character relationships and moments. Every tragedy lacks any real gut-punch that comes with, due to either being incredibly forced or incredibly transparent.

I did, however, REALLY enjoy some of the visuals. That moment where Julius was in the boat, trying to outpace the space ship and get to the shore was beautiful.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 2, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Give it time, *so far* this is the most fun sci-fi of the year



That is not a ringing endorsement. The competition is weak.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2016)

At least the third movie will be far more interesting


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 2, 2016)

So the aliens are referred as the Harvesters now?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 3, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> So the aliens are referred as the Harvesters now?



Well since aliens is taken


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 24, 2016)

I enjoyed it. I liked where they went with the aliens.

Also cool that they weren't afraid to kill off some old characters. Even Steven's mom died.

As mentioned before the queen battle was awesome. The aliens looked a lot better and we could clearly see them from time to time.


----------



## Toby (Jul 25, 2016)

I loved the new movie. I cannot say these movies should make sense. If they did, that mothership's mass would have damaged the earth beyond repair. And that would have ended the movie real early.

No, I certainly wouldn't want that. I prefer the giant space lazers and queen bee hive theories. I don't care for humans appropriating alien tech, but if it will justify a followup in space, then I will allow it.

The trigendered space orb was unexpected and disappointing. I would have preferred some kind of plan to build an ultra space lazer, but we all enjoyed watching the nasty alien queen scooting around the Nevada desert. 

It will be very hard to top this with yet another Independence Day sequel, but by God I think they will. Somehow. 

I really regret not buying popcorn for that movie. My mouth went dry squeeing at all the awesome effects and predicting who would die next. Praying we keep Bill Pullman and Jeff Goldblum in the next one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 25, 2016)

^But Whitmore is as dead as Russell Brand's career


----------



## Toby (Jul 26, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^But Whitmore is as dead as Russell Brand's career



They will revive him. Who else can hold the independence day speech in the next movie?


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Saw this last night, they set it up for at least 2 more movies after.



It was always planned to do two movies, they were hoping to film back-to-back, that's why Will Smith wanted more money than even Robert Downey Jr. makes


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2016)

Toby said:


> They will revive him. Who else can hold the independence day speech in the next movie?



Judd.

Fuckin'.

Hirsch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Reminded me of War of the Worlds too much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Hmm, seem like there will be some store exclusives when the Blu Ray/DVD release comes.  Probably will be going for the Target exclusive rather than the Best Buy's SteelBook release.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2021)

Vivica recently said Will wasn't in the sequel because the studio didn't wanna pay his asking price. 

Maybe they regret not doing so now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 3, 2021)

> “Spielberg invited us to the ‘Jurassic Park 2’ set,” Emmerich recalled, “and the first line he says to Dean and me is, ‘You guys reinvented the blockbuster. After this movie, nobody can do a normal blockbuster anymore.'”



So we can finally explain Jurassic Park 2. Spielberg trying to do emmerich.


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

Terrible movie, should have left the first one be.


----------

